

Practicing Proper Project Management Process - CHIEFARCHITECT

Once the "creative" prototyping is completed and the product or service is launched, how many of you  begin to practice "project management" principles?   ... Do you ever feel the need to manage the development of the project efficiently?
======
samb
we set milestones. but we don't worry about methodology.

we do feel the need to manage development efficiently. again, we're small, so
we sketch the future state almost constantly. we keep the burning stuff in our
brains all the time. the less important stuff either comes up again or it
doesn't. most of the time it doesn't.

~~~
CHIEFARCHITECT
Good viewpoint. As the PM/Marketing guy of a wireless startup, am working with
a small product team. Always find it to be challenging to remind the team to
focus on developing a product for the needs of the marketplace not what they
think they like. Seen too many teams lose track of what they are doing. In
most cases, it is their project manager that fails to build a Tangible Vision
that the team collaboratively connect to..

